# Blindness



## lmcclinton (Mar 19, 2007)

My cichlid is going blind. It has film over both eyes. Right now it sits in one spot of the tank. Whats next? Will it be able to find food?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Eye problems, especially clouding is almost always a result of poor water quality. And can often be completely cured with lots of water changes.

What is your current tank maintenance routine?

What are the water parameters at the moment?


----------



## lmcclinton (Mar 19, 2007)

MalawiLover said:


> Eye problems, especially clouding is almost always a result of poor water quality. And can often be completely cured with lots of water changes.
> 
> What is your current tank maintenance routine?
> 
> What are the water parameters at the moment?


My water conditions should be fine. I do routine changings every Saturday 10-15% in a 55. It's the only fish out of 25 that is having this problem. I've had the tank for well over a year now. They breed every three months or so. Some have told me breeding fish are happy fish.


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

25 fish in a 50 gal tank? What filter are you using?


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

How big are your fish? What kind of Cichlids do you have? 25 fish in a 55g is ALOT of fish. Your filter might not be able to keep up with the bio load of 25 big fish in a 55g, no matter what your water change schedule is (if big fish is the case). You should check your water parameters to be certain, rather than asume. To me this sounds like Corneal Opacity (cloudy eye). 90% of the time poor water quality is the cause. I would highly recommend you test your Nitrite, Ammonia, Nitrate, and PH levels. And do a partial water change. Also I would check filters to see if they are dirty or backed up. Malnutrition is another culprit. what are you feeding? Physical damage to eye from scrapes on rocks, flashing, agression (etc.) would be something to also consider. In any case, very clean water is needed to help the fish heal.


----------



## lmcclinton (Mar 19, 2007)

sickchild said:


> How big are your fish? What kind of Cichlids do you have? 25 fish in a 55g is ALOT of fish. Your filter might not be able to keep up with the bio load of 25 big fish in a 55g, no matter what your water change schedule is (if big fish is the case). You should check your water parameters to be certain, rather than asume. To me this sounds like Corneal Opacity (cloudy eye). 90% of the time poor water quality is the cause. I would highly recommend you test your Nitrite, Ammonia, Nitrate, and PH levels. And do a partial water change. Also I would check filters to see if they are dirty or backed up. Malnutrition is another culprit. what are you feeding? Physical damage to eye from scrapes on rocks, flashing, agression (etc.) would be something to also consider. In any case, very clean water is needed to help the fish heal.


Fluval 305


----------



## lmcclinton (Mar 19, 2007)

sickchild said:


> How big are your fish? What kind of Cichlids do you have? 25 fish in a 55g is ALOT of fish. Your filter might not be able to keep up with the bio load of 25 big fish in a 55g, no matter what your water change schedule is (if big fish is the case). You should check your water parameters to be certain, rather than asume. To me this sounds like Corneal Opacity (cloudy eye). 90% of the time poor water quality is the cause. I would highly recommend you test your Nitrite, Ammonia, Nitrate, and PH levels. And do a partial water change. Also I would check filters to see if they are dirty or backed up. Malnutrition is another culprit. what are you feeding? Physical damage to eye from scrapes on rocks, flashing, agression (etc.) would be something to also consider. In any case, very clean water is needed to help the fish heal.


I have 4 yellow and 2 blue labs, 2 demason's, 2 johnanni's, 1 red zebra, 2 of the kind of cichlids with the large upper lip. and 4 smaller yellow and blue striped guys. All are approx: 2-4 inches, maybe I don't have 25, I'm sorry. My ammonia level is 0 ppm. This fish I am talking of I think is a hypbrid, but the eye didn't go blind together. One went approx: six months ago. It currently does have any cloudiness, just looks mis-shaped, its hard to explain. The current bad eye has a cloudy, reddish cast cover over it.


----------

